# Nash and Stoudemire: First Team All-NBA (MERGED)



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/news/allnba_070510.html


Congrats to our boys Steve Nash, and Amare Stoudemire making the All-NBA First Team. We expected it from Nash, but to see Stoudemire play all 82 games after all the surgeries and rehab of last season and make this team is amazing. I think he's only going to get better too. Marion though not on any of the 3 teams. Hopefully this doesn't make him sulk, and complain and lose focus. Because we need him right now. But congrats to our 2 first teamer.

:clap2: :cheers:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Nash and Stoudemire Make All NBA First Team.... (MERGED)*

So it was reported today that Nash, unamimously voted for All NBA 1st Team, and Stoudemire both made All NBA 1st Team, but Marion was snubbed.... again. He didn't make the cut for 1st, 2nd OR 3rd Team. 

1st Team:
Steve Nash, Kobe Bryant, Dirk Nowitki, Tim Duncan, and Amare Stoudemire

2nd Team:
Gilbert Arenas, LeBron James, Tracy McGrady, Chris Bosh, and Yao Ming

3rd Team:
Chauncey Billups, Dwayne Wade, Carmelo Anthony, Kevin Garnett, and Dwight Howard


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Marion can't catch a break. I understand why he didn't make he all NBA teams, but I was just hoping he would.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, Marion is a great player and deserved 3rd team like he seems to usually get. But where he was really snubbed is the All Defensive team. Either way, I feel bad for Matrix. He is always overlooked. It also doesn't help that his ego seems to be really fragile. I hope this doesn't effect his game in this series.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope Marion is a man about it and try and prove people wrong.

I hope this motivates Marion rather then make him become a lesser player.
Lets see if Shawn has a big game defensively. Watch for rebs, stls and blcks.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think he is going to leave the Suns. He isn't getting his 'props' here and I think that those personal accolades are important enough for him to leave the team.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Getting snubbed for 3rd team is not really all that bad. Future HOF Jason Kidd wasn't shown the love. But that Tayshaun Prince vote over him was too much. In regard to Marion's departure, he'll have to make a choice between winning and getting those awards. Suns do it just as well as anyone these days and I doubt a contender will want to take on his contract.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd rather trade Amare then Marion. Marion is a complete player and is more valuable to the Suns then Stat.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I'd rather trade Amare then Marion. Marion is a complete player and is more valuable to the Suns then Stat.


Whoa there. I don't know about all that. I love Marion, but Stoudemire is a big man and a elite one at that. 

Plus, you don't trade a young, dominant big man who is already an All-Star and only getting better. He is going to be THE franchise when Nash slows down/retires.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

1. I'm not convinced Amare is a good guy. Marion on the other hand, despite the constant ink about feeling underappreciated, has always been very cordial and seems to have a good head on his shoulders.

2. Marion has been accused of taking plays off, but I rarely see this. I don't think anyone works harder then this guy. Amare on the other hand falls asleep on some plays and tries to do too much on others.

3. Matrix is a threat in every area. Stat is a great offensive player, but has no back to the basket game and does not play defense with his feet. Look at the Lakers and Spurs series so far...Stat is a huge liability on defense.

4. It is likely Amare will need another micro fracture surgery 3-5 years from now. Chances are he will be done after that surgery

If we can trade Amare, Banks, and Diaw for a guy like KG, I'd be all for it. I'd even throw in a pick or two. Adding KG to our team would give us a post up game and a great defender. We would instantly be a top 5 defensive team and many of our weaknesses would vanish. We could replace Diaws spot in the rotation with our Atlanta pick and add a guy like Grant Hill to round out our rotation. Minnesota would get a superstar and two players with loads of potential and possibly a pick or two for a guy who may leave them anyway. Steve's time is running out and we need warriors on our team, not egotistical guys who take off plays and try to do too much in the wrong situations.

I used to be a big Amare fan, but I'm sick of seeing him dog it at times and I really questions his desire. I'm begning to think he is overrated. We did win 50+ games without him and may have won a ring last year if Raja did not go down.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lukasbmw said:


> I'd rather trade Amare then Marion. Marion is a complete player and is more valuable to the Suns then Stat.


rofl

That day would be the saddest day in Suns franchise history.

Amare is the Suns playoffs MVP so far together with Nash, those 2 carry the team.

No offense Lukas, but your opinion on this topic is simply retarded. Everyone who is watching any Suns games can tell this team only goes as far as Amare carries them in the playoffs while Marion regularly disappears.

It isn't coincidence that NBA coachs regularly snub Shawn Marion on individual honors.

You question his desire. How ****ing pathetic and ridiculous is that? ~21ppg ~10rpg in 33mpg off of knee surgery, NBA Allstar, NBA All NBA First Team and averaging 24/14 in the playoffs.

What a joke your post is..

All that after Marion was pulling the great Houdini in game 1 against the Spurs once again.

I seriously can't believe you are serious here.

I don't even know where to being, Shawn Marion is a threat everywhere?

He can't box out, he can't drive to the basket, he can't dribble, he can't create for himself... the guy has so many flaws. Look at how he is a non-factor against the Spurs on offense because he is just a set-shooter and the Spurs keep a defender on him.

And Parker absued him in game 1.

Amare has played very good defense in the playoffs, he anchored the defense with his shot-blocking ability. He played good D on Duncan for most part and against the Lakers as well. It's hilarious when people like you blame Amare for Kwame Brown getting 2 dunks in a row when Marion and Bell couldn't keep Odom or Bryant in front of them and forced Amare to come and help.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> I used to be a big Amare fan, but I'm sick of seeing him dog it at times and I really questions his desire. I'm begning to think he is overrated. We did win 50+ games without him and may have won a ring last year if Raja did not go down.



You question his desire? He had micro-fracture surgery, and then surgery on the other knee. Had a year long rehab and now this year has played all 82 games plus the playoffs. Made the All NBA First team and averaged 20/10. Everyone else who has had micro-fracture surgery has ended up retiring or just completely sucking *** after that. But STAT's drive and desire kept him from going that route. Yes, he needs some defensive work but he's an elite big man who is motivated to be the best.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

And the most hilarious thing is, Amare has no back to basket game but Marion is a threat in every aspect? ROFL

Your post is the most ridiculous post on the Suns board ever.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Another thing. Marion is 29 years old and at his prime level now. Amare is 24 and already a multiple time All-Star and a First Team All-NBA C/PF. He's not even to his prime yet. He's only going to get better than what he already is while Matrix who relies a ton on athletism will be slowing down in a couple years. I don't mean to bash Matrix, but if we traded Stoudemire instead of Marion it would be one of the stupidest things the franchise has ever done. I hope we can just win a title this year, and keep both of them.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

And it's not Amare who goes public crying about not getting attention he deserves or possibly going to another team to be "the man".
It's Shawn Marion "the self-proclaimed" DPOY who hardly ever stops anyone.

And if your can't see the difference between last year and this year seriously...

Last year lucky win over the Lakers in 7, 7 game series against the Clippers, and 2-4 against the Mavs who were a fluke and would not have stood the slightest chance if we had had Amare, this year easy 5 game series against the Lakers that should have been a sweep. And a bloody nose and Marion Houdini act away from leading the Spurs 2-0.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whoa. I like both players, but without Amare, Suns are no longer a legit threat for a title. No inside game whatsoever. Marion can't do what he can do and score when we need it. I'm also not sure how you can say Amare dogs it when Marion has seemingly done it more so. Not even the whole disappearance in the playoffs thing, because that gets exaggerated. Against some teams he can be taken out of a game more than others, because he relies on someone to get it to him. But sometimes it becomes a liability and we're playing 4 on 5 and it gets very annoying. 

But I disagree with the one post, he did show up for that first game against the Spurs. Just late in the 4th where he scored 11 of his 16.But yeah, without Amare, Suns would be down 0-2.

As I mentioned in another thread, Suns inquired about Ray Allen when that Lewis-Marion trade rumor was going around. If we did move him I would love that. Allen can do his own thing and not rely on someone. Which is something I think this team could use. Someone who would be deadly from 3, and attack the basket. I am probably alone on this haha.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I would love Rashard Lewis as our SF. Just absolutely love it and then get an adequate starter at the PF Position next to Amare.

We would actually be a big team instead of a small team. Lewis can post up, shoot, box out and rebound.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amareca said:


> I would love Rashard Lewis as our SF. Just absolutely love it and then get an adequate starter at the PF Position next to Amare.
> 
> We would actually be a big team instead of a small team. Lewis can post up, shoot, box out and rebound.


What about Al Horford with the Hawks pick? That'd be sick.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If we could turn Marion into Lewis and Ridnour that would rock imo.

Amare/Thomas
Horford/Diaw
Lewis/Hill/#24Thaddeus Young
Bell/Barbosa/#29Morris Almond
Nash/Ridnour

SICK!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Amareca said:


> If we could turn Marion into Lewis and Ridnour that would rock imo.
> 
> Amare/Thomas
> Horford/Diaw
> ...



I'd be up for that, big time. I'd love to either get Lewis, or Allen and Ridnour for Marion. We'd probably have to add Diaw, or the Hawks pick but I'd do it. Ridnour would be a perfect pure PG backup to Nash. Plus learning from Nash will make him alot better for when he would need to be our ful time starter. But honestly, I'd rather just win a championship this year and keep our current team. I don't want to see any of our boys go. I still miss Joe and Q. Rich even though it was for the best they left.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Think what you like, but KT is the reason we won game 2, not Amare.

With Amare on Duncan, we have no chance. With KT on Duncan, we can shield Amare from having to actually play defense and keep him fresh for offense.

The Suns were +21 with KT in the game. Without him, we'd be out in 4 or 5 again.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> I'd be up for that, big time. I'd love to either get Lewis, or Allen and Ridnour for Marion. We'd probably have to add Diaw, or the Hawks pick but I'd do it. Ridnour would be a perfect pure PG backup to Nash. Plus learning from Nash will make him alot better for when he would need to be our ful time starter.


 :clap2: I would love that. Ridnour is one of my favorite players. Probably top 5.

Also, Horford would be great for us. I also like Brandan Wright alot.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is Marion we're talking about here. Possibly a trade for AK-47.... and we can unload banks too maybe?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Amare Stoudemire is a franchise player. Sad to say, Marion isnt.

And Marion is a winner. He isnt gonna go to another team just to get more credibility. Who doesnt want to play for the Suns? Joe Johnson is learning the hard way.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I actually have a question; considering you all seem to feel that Amare deserved first team, and Marion deserved at least 3rd team, why do any of you feel Nash should be the MVP? Now I know this probably opens up a large can of worms, and I don't like bringing this up because I could just end up getting flamed endlessly, but I'm honestly curious. If Nash has an All-NBA 1st teamer, and an All-NBA 3rd teamer (in your opinion), how can he deserve MVP if he doesn't even have the best record? Dirk didn't have a single All-NBA teammate, while Nash apparently had one that is more deserving then LeBron James. Even Tim Duncan didn't have a single teammate on the All-NBA teams, and he only had 3 less wins. Even if you look past the All-NBA teams, Phoenix still has very solid players like Raja Bell, Kurt Thomas and Barbosa (6th man of the year). Even past that, they apparently also have a very good coach since D'Antoni won coach of the year last year. So, I don't think it's a question anymore that Nash has the most talented teammates, but if you're the MVP, and you have the best teammates, along with a great coach, should you not be far and away the best team?

Now again, I'm not looking to just stir up trouble, I am honestly curious as to what Suns fans think about this.


----------

